# Color Match: How to Wear Yellow and Gray



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 10, 2008)

Sonia By Sonia Rykiel Ruffle Stripe Tunic $255






Bread and Butter Shirred Babydoll Tunic, $205






Gurhan 24Carat Confetti Arch Lemon Earrings, $1480






Missoni Isola Tunic Dress, $2110






Roksanda Ilincic Pleated Panel Dress, $1,150






Juliana Jabour Bosla Satchel, $783






Alexander Wang, Zigzag Knit Cardigan, $365

Source


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 11, 2008)

I really like the shirred tunic top. So cute! I like yellow and grey together, but more a dark grey, and a warm yellow. I think you have to be careful of the tones of both colours - citrus tones and pale grey are not v. attractive together IMO


----------



## Anthea (Apr 11, 2008)

I like the babydoll tunic with the jeans and the cardigan over the yellow dress looks cute too.


----------



## daer0n (Apr 11, 2008)

i have always liked this color combo, all of these outfits and the bag are too cute!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Apr 11, 2008)

I like them all!! Do they come in an 18?


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Anthea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like the babydoll tunic with the jeans and the cardigan over the yellow dress looks cute too. Me too!


----------



## krazykid90 (Apr 11, 2008)

I also like that babydoll tunic, but I can't picture myself wearing it


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 11, 2008)

I wish I could wear yellow, it's not a good color on me.


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 11, 2008)

Very cute! I like yellow &amp; grey


----------



## GlossyAbby (Apr 11, 2008)

i lvoe the tunic one and the bottom dress w/ cardigan


----------



## puncturedskirt (Apr 11, 2008)

I like the bag and the last outfit is cute.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 11, 2008)

i like it, but i can't see myself wearing the two colors together.


----------



## Changalang1007 (Apr 13, 2008)

I like the second and the last ones!!!!!

=]]]


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Apr 14, 2008)

that second outfit is soooo cute


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 14, 2008)

Yellow/Black and Yellow/Grey seem to be really big trends lately!

I'm liking it, though! Thanks for posting!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Labrat81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I really like that color combination.....I hope this trend trickles down to some of the knock off makers.....I can't afford any of that stuff..... Here are some cheap ideas from Forever 21:
































From Charlotte Russe:























hth!





ETA: The pics from Forever 21 don't work, but if you click on the little red "x"s, it'll show you the items on their website.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 16, 2008)

I personally love yellow and grey outfits. Yellow looks good on my skintone


----------



## niksaki (Apr 16, 2008)

i actually love yellow and gray its dark enough for autumn/winter but the yellow brightens it up a tad.


----------

